# Ford serial number de-code



## mikeo (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a Ford Tractor that has the following numbers stamped at the serial number location at the starter and cannot de code them to the published codes.

top: 7B7C
Middle: 7B14
Bottom: B834281

It is a Diesel w/ twin fuel filters. Engine has C5NN 6015 w/ 6JC7 below it.

It was produce in England according to the "B" in the serial number.

Would it be a 1967, February 14 - no shift letter?

I am not sure what the top numbers and letters mean. Please help if you can.

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't find anything that resembles that first number. The second one, could it be 
*7B1A* As in 1967 Feb 1 Midnight shift?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Basildon tractors have always been a problem interpreting codes, because they used different code system than US plants. They may have stamped some of the numbers on the similar flat spot on the opposite side of the tractor. Check over there to see if there are any other numbers. Post back.

Basildon often left the crew identification code off the assembly date. I always felt that the union didn't want to reveal which crew of drunks assembled a given tractor.


----------



## mikeo (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank for the info. I will post if I find any other numbers and the location. I think it is a 3000 due to the cover that is over the three point hitch spring on top bar


----------



## WDOVE50 (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a ford 3000 gas tractor the only numbers i can see are 4 by itself on top line then 31023c on next line then c or o then 1115715h2 what year model tractor is this


----------

